# Bob, whats going on???



## d1jinx (May 17, 2012)

Hello Bob,

Just wondering what the deal is with the smilies?  whenever i try to use them, the MT stops responding and locks up.  I have to recover the page and loose everything i have typed.  This happens on 2 of my computers and work computer (so its not the computer)

Anyone else noticed the same thing?

thanks for all you do.


----------



## Steve (May 17, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> Hello Bob,
> 
> Just wondering what the deal is with the smilies?  whenever i try to use them, the MT stops responding and locks up.  I have to recover the page and loose everything i have typed.  This happens on 2 of my computers and work computer (so its not the computer)
> 
> ...



It's on purpose.  A cruel trick.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (May 17, 2012)

Whoa, they work with tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2012)

How do you like tapatalk on the iPad Steve?  

No issues with smilies here on any device here. :asian:


----------



## Steve (May 17, 2012)

It's great unless I have a lot to post.  My fat fingers and the iPads finicky, unpredictable spell check make getting a longer post written a chore.  . But for reading, it's awesome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2012)

Which web browser are you using?

If it's IE, try switching to the basic editor (its under settings).


----------



## d1jinx (May 17, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Which web browser are you using?
> 
> If it's IE, try switching to the basic editor (its under settings).



yup, i use IE9 at home, i think its 7 at work.  everything is fine until I open the link for more smileys then it spazzes out.  sometimes it appears fine until i click a smiley then it locks up.  it just started it recently, within the last 2 months i think.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2012)

There's an incompatibility between IE and the new editor.  A fix is 'coming'...but has been for a while now. I'll see what I can do from this end.  Switching to 'basic editor' supposedly fixes it, but I'm on a Mac which doesn't have IE so can't test.


----------



## K-man (May 17, 2012)

I've had the same problem for a while now. I'm using an IPad.  It's more of a nuisance than anything because the 'autosave' restores the text, even if the page closes. It helps if you close the smiley page before posting.
   :s403:


----------



## K-man (May 30, 2012)

Mmmm! Seems to be getting worse. My last post was dumped three times (and I'm sure it wasn't a Mod censuring me  ).


----------



## jks9199 (May 30, 2012)

Can you use a different browser, or are you stuck with the IPad's inherent browser?  I personally haven't had a problem in Firefox, for example.

ETA:  Just did some looking:  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-free-ipad-browsers-replace-mobile-safari/


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2012)

IE 9 has issues with MT. Try FireFox or Chrome, they seem to work better


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2012)

There is an update to vB available that I'll be installing soon. It's major and changes some things, so I'm not rushing it. I don't know if the IE issues are addressed, but I'll try to remember to check.


----------



## K-man (May 30, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Can you use a different browser, or are you stuck with the IPad's inherent browser?  I personally haven't had a problem in Firefox, for example.
> 
> ETA:  Just did some looking:  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-free-ipad-browsers-replace-mobile-safari/


OK. I'm now trying Atomic Lite.   It likes the first smileys but won't take the next lot, even though it opens the page. 

*OMG! *It's worse than Safari!   

:s403:   I'll try another!​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2012)

There is a notation of an issue(s) with iOS and the editor under some browsers From 9/11. The note indicates a fix for an earlier version of vB than we are running. I'm digging deeper, however vB seems to be pushing towards buying their mobile plug in service as the fix...which pushes me to suggest Tapatalk instead as it's significantly cheaper for us to offer.

I'll keep digging.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2012)

I should also add that if you are running IE9 and typing in Word 2010 for a cut a paste to MT things get worse. For a while I thought it was a Win7 issue but after testing between an XP PC, Windows 7 PC and a Mac with an Intel Chip I am pretty sure the main issue is IE9 with some lesser isssues with Office 2010


----------

